#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-29
<gary_poster> bac benji (danilos gmb are on vacation IIRC): call in about 2
<bac> k
<gary_poster> benji, do I get to have a friend at Clojure conj?  :-) I've been practicing in 4clojure.com ;-)
<benji> gary_poster: I'm afraid not.  I don't see how Katie could keep up with the kids for that long.  I hate to miss it.
<gary_poster> I very much understand, benji, even though it sucks.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: wow, I'm getting an aura (it's like a migrane without the pain but with visual disturbances and sometimes other nurological symptoms); I'm going to take a 10 or 15 minute break until I can see the screen again without looking our the corner of my eye :)
<gary_poster> benji, of course.  doesn't sound fun :-(
<benji> gary_poster: it's actally not bad, just jind of wierd no being able to see well :)  I'm just thankful I don't get real migranes
<gary_poster> ack
<bac> wow, memory is super cheap now.  just bought 4 x 4GB for $95
<bac> on a related note, OS X Lion is a pig
<gary_poster> and kinda buggy, it seems :-/
<bac> i mainly have trouble with aperture, which was pretty solid pre-lion but hangs and crashes a lot now
<benji> ok, I think I'm close enough to normal again
<bac> gary_poster: i've put a pdb breakpoint in some model code and am running a unit test (not doctest).  rather than breaking like normal it is just hanging but not bringing up the debugger.  you ever seen this?
<gary_poster> bac, sure, but for mundane reasons you have encountered too, I'm sure.  Most often I encounter this kind of thing because model code is doing something thread-y, or because someone has hijacked stdout.  Beyond that...thinking...
<bac> shouldn't be either of those...
<gary_poster> bac, you could try adding a print statement before the pdb to verify stdout; could this maybe be job-related?
<bac> dunno
<bac> thx
<benji> gary_poster: I'm afraid this is getting bad again.  I'm going to have to lay down for a while.
<gary_poster> benji, ok. take it easy.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-30
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 3
<danilos> ack
<bac> ok
<gmb> ack
<benji> gary_poster: what is the right disposition for this keyring card?
<gary_poster> benji, um...needs info is good.  that's what you said.
<benji> and just leave it where it is?
<gary_poster> benji, oh on the kanban board...how about "move the bug number from the magic bug field to the title, and move it to Archive/Rubbish"?
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> hey benji, can you tell me whether you see messages from me in #launchpad-dev, to jelmer?
<benji> gary_poster: at 08:50 there's one where you mention his name
<gary_poster> benji, cool, thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, sqltrace is very nice, we need some of this in the OOPSes as well :)
 * gary_poster appears to be having connection probs
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, especially gmb because of your interest, anyone fancy updating ec2 test to have a new launchpad-dependencies deb?  It's pretty easy, even with docs IIRC, and I'm happy to help.  If not, I'll do it.
<gmb> gary_poster: If it needs doing today, then I'll have to pass
<bac> gary_poster: i'd like to do it
<gary_poster> bac, ok great.  looking for instructions
<benji> if no one else is interested, I'll... I guess that was a hot property :)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> bac, https://dev.launchpad.net/EC2Test/Image
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, would you be able to give me any hint for the following: https://pastebin.canonical.com/51923/?
<gary_poster> danilos, looking
<danilos> gary_poster, (other than uninstall system setuptools and ClientCookie :))
<gary_poster> danilos, yes.  short answer, I think that you'll find your ClientCookie egg_info is obviously broken when you look at it.  You might also find that it was supposed to have been ininstalled, but maybe not.  Remove the egg_info manually, and then reinstall ClientCookie if desired.
<gary_poster> long answer, there's a bug somewhere I filed...looking
<gary_poster> bug 834698 danilos
<_mup_> Bug #834698: setuptools.egg-info can end up as a directory when it is meant to be a symlink <python-setuptools (Ubuntu):New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/834698 >
<gary_poster> This is the ClientCookie version of the same problem
<gary_poster> danilos, thank you for answering user story dude btw
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I have both setuptools (in the middle of the traceback, needs scrolling to the right) and ClientCookie messed up, weird
<gary_poster> sadly not that weird.
<gary_poster> Or at least not that unusual
<danilos> gary_poster, but why did it happen all of a sudden?
<bac> gary_poster: in VALID_AMI_OWNERS is the name just any identifier?  i expected it would be launchpad id but it clearly isn't.
<gary_poster> danilos, I suspect that the problem has been there for a long time.  Chameleon exposes it.  Chameleon compiles templates to Python bytecode, so it wants to verify that its code it caches is up-to-date with your packages, so it wants to get the versions of all your installed packages to make a hash.  Kinda grody, but not unreasonable AFAICT.
<gary_poster> bac, your ec2 account #, I believe
<danilos> gary_poster, ah, fair point then, thanks for explaining it all for me
<gary_poster> welcome
<bac> gary_poster: yes, the key is the AWS account number.  the value just seems to be a random name/nickname
<gary_poster> bac, oh!  lemme look
<bac> perhaps only used in logging?
<danilos> the best part is, clientcookie is not packaged in ubuntu since lucid it seems
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac, it looks there is a new "images" command that uses the mapping.  I think it used to be a tuple before.  It's just for reporting to humans, AFAICT
<gary_poster> bac, lib/devscripts/ec2test/builtins.py is where I see it
<gary_poster> bac, so I'd use "bac"
<bac> gary_poster: i planned to use 'bac', which clearly works for me as i'm mononicked, but thought i would document it.
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<gary_poster> bac, do you feel comfortable with the answers I gave you, or would you like me dig more into something?
<bac> gary_poster: no that's fine.  i was just double checking
<gary_poster> cool bac.  thanks for pursuing that.
<bac> gary_poster: when running bin/ec2 update-image what do you use for the base image?  is it the ami identifier of the last one created?
<gary_poster> bac, mm, good question.  I think we use the base Lucid image provided by Canonical.  Looking around...
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, that's what it says on the wiki page I gave you--it even gives you the number to use and where to verify it
 * gmb -> collecting car from the garage. Will be back in ~30mins, £250 shorter. Ugh.
<bac> gary_poster: based on http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ it looks like the image listed in the wiki page is old by several releases (2010-10-20 vs 2011-07-19).  unfortunately i can't find an official page like http://aws.amazon.com/amis/4348 that describes it.  i'm forging ahead with the newer ami as the base.
<gary_poster> ok bac
<benji> gary_poster: I'm checking out.  I'll see y'all tomorrow.
<gary_poster> bye benji
<bac> gary_poster: so the new image is made and installed
<bac> it is now just automatically picked up via the new rev number?
<gary_poster> great bac!  So now you need to land the branch with your blessing, and then people can use it
<gary_poster> bac, then maybe shoot an email to the list ccing stub letting folks know
<bac> gary_poster: no testing?  just wait for a big boom
<gary_poster> bac, heh, no, testing probably a good idea :-)
<bac> gary_poster: so, just do a run of ec2 test on devel?  should i have done that before landing the branch that updates VALID_AMI_OWNERS?
<bac> ah, i see how it finds images
<gary_poster> bac, do a run: yes.  If it starts and tests are running it's probably fine
<bac> if you're already listed in VALID_AMI_OWNERS there is no way to test the image before subjecting it to the team
<gary_poster> bac, there is
<gary_poster> do not make the image public
<bac> oh, right
<bac> perhaps i'll update the wiki to mention that...
<gary_poster> danilos, I think I need to ask you a question.  If you are about to leave, gimme 5 if you can. One sec, getting details. :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, heh, yeah
<gary_poster> So, I just had to qa-bad my revision
<gary_poster> that used your new getMergeProposals
<gary_poster> the problem was that it worked great if I passed for_branches=[something]
<gary_poster> but if for_branches=[]...
<gary_poster> you can guess what happened :-P
<gary_poster> So, obviously, I can change my call to not call getMergeProposals if I have no branches
<gary_poster> but it struck me that it might be nice if getMergeProposals treated None differently than an empty iterable
<gary_poster> So that an empty iterable would return an empty value
 * bac -> food
<gary_poster> gary_poster <- food
<gary_poster> danilos, if you come back and look at this, I did change getMergeProposals as I described above: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug724025/+merge/73432
<bac> hey gary_poster, my ec2 test of the new image is failing.  :(
<bac> it is a twisted timeout test
<bac> i should be able to use the AWS web interface to change the image back to private and then try again
<gary_poster> on call bac, make sure that it is not spurious and/or does not fail on current image
<bac> gary_poster: retesting just that test on new image
<bac> original run is not finished yet so i don't know the full set of failures
<bac> the test seems to be spurious on ec2.  leaving new image in place.
<gary_poster> good, bac
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-31
<danilos> Ursinha, happy birthday you old lady :)
<danilos> gary_poster, sorry, I was already out by the time you sent your messages; I am fine with your changes, and I am certain you looked for all the callsites to ensure you ain't breaking anything ;)
<danilos> Ursinha, (and sorry, that seems to be only tomorrow, Aug is a 31 day affair :))
 * danilos -> switching locations
<gary_poster> danilos, thanks.  And the fact that you use "ain't" continues to amuse me. :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb danilos, call in 1
<bac> gary_poster: we need to get danilos to NC to work on his accent now that he has the grammar down
<gary_poster> true :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, hi, sorry for being late
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like i must reference your approval to deploy the AMI in the RT.  do i have it?
<gary_poster> uh.  yes, bac?  deploy where, out of curiosity?  I meant to ask about the RT on the call
<bac> gary_poster: As per https://dev.launchpad.net/EC2Test/Image I'm requesting a
<bac> > corresponding update the PQM / lpbuildbot / production to use this image:
<gary_poster> ah right
<bac> quoting jtv in the original rt
<gary_poster> except then StevenK said that this is unnecessary, right?
<gary_poster> I think it is not a matter of using the image but matching the image
<gary_poster> which in this case just means updating launchpad-dev
<bac> where is steven's comment?
<gary_poster> bac, in mail, looking
<bac> oh, nm, i see it.  in a different mbox
<bac> ok, now i understand.
<Ursinha> danilos: thanks :)
<bac> hurrah, i got the damn recipe build oops
<benji> gary_poster: I've hit an impass on bug 829210 and intend on performing the "push it forward as far as you can and then go on to something else" maneuver.  (This is your chance to stop me.) ;)
<_mup_> Bug #829210: Error displayed when I subscribe someone else <regression> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/829210 >
<gary_poster> benji, heh, cool.
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, if you can't dupe except by pulling Apache down, I'm not sure what you could do.  I guess you could retry, but your proposed approach would sound more appealing to me too.
<benji> yep
<bac> lp2kanban rocks now
<bac> is dell still shipping with ubuntu?  i couldn't find anything and dell.com/ubuntu is not helpful.
 * bac waves bye
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-01
<danilos> gmb, haha, "think for mrevell"
<gmb> danilos: Indeed. And now he's the Product Manager, so I probably don't have to :)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 1
<gmb> Ok
<danilos> ack
<danilos> uhm, where did the call window go?
<bac> benji: do you still use 8.8.8.8?
<benji> bac: yep (and 8.8.4.4)
<benji> gmb: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<bac> sweet
<gmb> benji: Ta
<gary_poster> danilos, almost ready
<danilos> gary_poster, ok
<danilos> gary_poster, call when you are
<gary_poster> thanks will do danilos
<gary_poster> gmb, you ready?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> benji: did you get shaken?
<benji> bac: I didn't feel that one.
<gary_poster> This looks odd to me:
<gary_poster> $ bzr push lp:~gary/launchpad/bug838869
<gary_poster> Using default stacking branch /+branch-id/24637 at lp-67338320:///~gary/launchpad
<gary_poster> Should't that have used ~launchpad-pqm/launchpad to stack on?
<gary_poster> pushing took a bit longer than usual, but not forever
<bac> hi gary_poster, do you have time for a pre-imp sanity check?
<gary_poster> bac, yes in 2 min ok?
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, Skype when you want to
<bac> gary_poster: actually i'd just like you to look at this diff and see if you think it is sane: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679837/
<gary_poster> k
<bac> trying to avoid directly specifying adapters when possible
<gary_poster> bac, I think I understand (someone else pinging didn't help the comprehension level).  So, this is for the case in which one object's security is directly tied to another's.  I'm going to have to review the security adapter interface, one more moment.  (Looks good so far though.)
<bac> gary_poster: hold that thought.  i need to go afk for a bit
<gary_poster> bac, "forwardCheckAuthenticated" in the existing AuthorizationBase implementation confuses me in this context.  OK I was going to ask you about your opinion of EditDistroSeriesDifference in light of your changes.
<gary_poster> (as an example)
<bac> gary_poster: yes i looked at fCA but it doesn't do enough.  perhaps i could defer to it but it seemed cleaner to go the way i did
<bac> gary_poster: but, as long as you don't see a much better way to accomplish this and think it has value then we can tweak it as needed.
<gary_poster> bac, very much so.  I'd be tempted to try ripping out fCA, or implementing it in terms of your cached adapter
<bac> gary_poster: ah, ok
<bac> gary_poster: bbiab
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> I'm hungry.
<gary_poster> benji, I just saved a link to that incident report I gave you.  It has good links :-)
<gary_poster> I put 'em there so you'd think I'd know them, but no such luck
<gary_poster> benji, first channel jumping of the day ;-)
<benji> pfft
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, benji, I have lunch, then will go to dr.  I'll check in with you after I get back to either talk then or if not, tomorrow morning.
<benji> gary_poster: k
<bac> ok
<bac> wow this is nice: http://www.tripit.com/group/calendar  -- wish canonicaladmin was so usable
<bac> (must be a tripit user to see it, i suspect)
<gary_poster> bac, not really here, but I was thinking that I don't think your cachedproperty will ever be a benefit--adapter will be discarded 99-100% of the time I think.  adapter is not persistent across anything unless you make the factory somehow persist: it is created when adaptation call is made.
<gary_poster> You could try setting up a factory that stashed things on a request.  It would be an interesting experiment.  I'm not sure if it would bring any practical benfit.
<gary_poster> benefit
 * gary_poster disappears, to dr.
<gary_poster> bac, benji, I'm back.  dr. visit could have been much worse.  Let's plan to have our calls tomorrow morning, though, if that's alright with you guys?
<bac> that's fine by me
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<benji> gary_poster: that's fine; by "could have been much worse" I assume the outcome, not the office visit itself
<gary_poster> benji, heh, well, actually both. :-P
<benji> heh, two positives then
<bac> gary_poster: you asked about replacing the use of forwardCheckAuthenticated.  i was able to do so in many cases but there were a few uses where it wasn't practical, so i've left it in.
<gary_poster> cool bac.
<gary_poster> bac, did you see my note about the cachedproperty?  Probably a property is good enough, or even better.
<bac> gary_poster: i did and made the change
<gary_poster> cool bac
<bac> gary_poster: i also experimented with using __new__ to actually just return the desired adapter instead.  i couldn't come up with non-ugly implementation so i reverted it
<bac> was fun trying, though
<gary_poster> heh, bac, you can make the adapter a function
<gary_poster> it's a factory
<gary_poster> of any callable sort
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-02
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos (gmb is not here), call in 2
<danilos> k
<bac> sorry i was late
<bac> hey gary_poster, can i ask you about https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/launchpad/ubuntu-font-787798/+merge/73793 , which is nigel's solution to the google ubuntu font but you filed
<gary_poster> bac, sure
<bac> is that reference to a non-https resource going to get us into trouble like the maps did?
<bac> we cannot use yahoo's CDN for the same reason
<gary_poster> bac, probably.
<bac> gary_poster: did you have another solution in mind?
<gary_poster> bac, https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu ?  Seems to work
<bac> doh
<benji> I'm confused.  Maybe someone can help me: I want to QA bug 810113, fixed in revision 13843 (as seen at https://devpad.canonical.com/~lpqateam/qa_reports/deployment-stable.html) but when I visit a URL on qastaging (that is at r13846 according to the footer at https://qastaging.launchpad.net/) which should not error out (https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/1.0/checkbox?ws.op=1&ws.op=2) I still see an error.
<_mup_> Bug #810113: TypeError constructing page id: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'list' objects <oops> <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/810113 >
<benji> danilos: if you have a second, I'd like your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/742662; I've come to the conclusion that the offending strings should be rejected at import time, but I want to be sure I'm not missing anything.
<_mup_> Bug #742662: Mixed new line markers causing OOPS while importing translations <oops> <rosetta-imports> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/742662 >
<danilos> benji, sure, looking
<benji> k
<danilos> benji, yeah, you should just reject them with an error message (there's already similar stuff we do for other badly formatted messages)
<benji> danilos: cool; thanks for looking
<danilos> benji, lib/lp/translations/model/pofile.py seems to have code that was supposed to catch this already, not sure why it didn't :)
<benji> interesting, I'll check that out
<benji> danilos: in importFromQueue?
<danilos> benji, yep
 * danilos -> out, enjoy the weekend folks
<gary_poster> bac, may I have a pre-mp-review?  I don't love how the fact that I am using print, but I don't see what else to do.  This is to get diagnostics for the seemingly spurious and intermittent error we are getting in buildbot.  I plan to submit this as a testfix. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680615/
 * bac looks
<gary_poster> bac, this is an example of what it produces, fwiw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680617/
<gary_poster> that may not even be sufficient :-/
<gary_poster> that bzr error in stdout does not give a traceback
<gary_poster> (from the forked server, which is what we need)
<gary_poster> at least it gives the command it used
<gary_poster> that might be sufficient to dupe
<bac> gary_poster: it looks ok to me if you're happy with it.  desparate times...
<gary_poster> ok bac, thanks
 * bac <- food
<gary_poster> I'm going to go get some food, and I'll be taking care of our baby daughter for a bit of a long lunch.  I should be back around 3:00,  I'll hope to talk to bac around 3:15 or 3:30, and benji soon after
<gary_poster> biab
<benji> sounds good
<bac> gary_poster: you still aiming for 3:15?
<gary_poster> yeah bac.  OK for you?  Can adjust
<bac> gary_poster: then is good.  now is good.
<gary_poster> ok cool.  3:15 it is
<bac> cool
<bac> gary_poster: now?
<gary_poster> y
<gary_poster> benji, ready whenever you are.  No rush, but gimme a call when you want.
<benji> gary_poster: I'm ready nowl calling.
<benji> gary_poster: https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/1.0/checkbox?ws.op=1&ws.op=2
<benji> gary_poster: https://devpad.canonical.com/~lpqateam/qa_reports/deployment-stable.html
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/Foundations/Webservice/ClientSidePerformance?highlight=%28httplib2%29
<gary_poster> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-2071QASTAGING11
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-27
<bac> hi frankban
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban call in 2
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gary_poster: could you invite me please
<frankban> gary_poster: lpsetup package is ready and it works.
<frankban> gary_poster: I will build the final-final packages once bac's branch is merged.
<frankban> gary_poster: also updated https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/ParallelTestingSetupForDataCentre (removed finish-init-host, s/init-host/init-target)
<gary_poster> frankban, excellent thank you (and good memory for updating the data center instructions)
<bac> benji: i failed in trying to make setup.py do something reasonable.  i took your suggestion and did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169907/
<benji> bac: because of the London data center hating me, I can't see that paste
 * gary_poster is trying to get bip set up
<bac> benji: for fun you might try:
<bac>  sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1476
<benji> bac: already tried that
<bac>  s/eth1/your if/
<bac> dang
<benji> (and that shouldn't have affected pings, being that they are small, single packets)
<bac> benji: ah, right.  our problem was it hung after the first big packet
<benji> that makes sense
<bac> benji: so you cannot see lp?
<benji> bac: who did you talk to?  I guess I need to escalate this problem
<gary_poster> OK, I'm going to continue the bip experiment later, and take my laptop away from the dock...
<bac> benji: lifeless and elmo
<gary_poster> benji go to #is and look for the vaguard in the channel message
<gary_poster> vanguard
<benji> gary_poster: one guess where the canonical IRC server is hosted
<gary_poster> or you can escalate straight to elmo
<gary_poster> benji ah right :-/
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> benji, I'll be your intermediary.  give me a moment to change locations
<benji> awesome
<gary_poster> benji, deej is a vanguard so maybe he'll pay extra attention.  :-) Could you give me a benji-special succinct-yet-complete description of the problem and the diagnostics you have so far, so I can start the interaction with them on the right note?
<bac> frankban: my branch should be in tarmac shortly, so if all goes well it'll merge in 15-20 minutes
<benji> gary_poster: sure; ping packets appear to be dropped at ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130) without a RST or anything else coming back
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  what's your ip?
<benji> gary_poster: pings/connections/traceroutes from a Dallas datacenter work fine
<frankban> great bac
<benji> gary_poster: 68.119.108.42
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> starting
<benji> gary_poster: as far as I know nothing has changed with my network config in the last week; I think this started yesterday (I noticed my phone couldn't sync some pictures I took too one.ububutu.com)
<bac> benji: you didn't mention it was charter.  abandon all hope...
<benji> heh
<benji> I could always set up a VPN through Dallas. ;)
<gary_poster> benji, in the short term, that might not be a horrible idea.  deej reports:
<gary_poster> Hrm, okay, that's an odd path through the network from the US, but there's a bit of a known network issue
<gary_poster> We're opening a ticket with L3 I guess
<benji> k
<benji> yeah, it seems like a routing issue; probably an asymetric route and the back half is broken for some reason
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, deej confirms they can't do anything in the short term.  He also says "gary_poster: I may be able to work out an alternate jump host for him if need be, I'm on Freenode as well he can hit me up if he has problems"
<benji> when are you guys getting to the sprint?  is one of the airports preferable?
<gary_poster> I was intending to show up Sunday; I have not talked to the travel agent yet.  flacoste is the one who would know about airports--you are asking about montreal, right benji?
<gary_poster> I can ask him if so, and then spread out the knowledge
<benji> gary_poster: ok; I can use my machine in Dallas, so no need for that.  I can use SSH port forwarding for a point solution and look into VPN if this drags on
<gary_poster> ok cool
<benji> gary_poster: right
<gary_poster> ok will ask
<bac> our tarmac instance on canonistack is thrashing.  will redeploy.
<gary_poster> benji, YUL
<benji> gary_poster: cool, that seems to be the popular one
<gary_poster> benji, is the other one YUX?
<gary_poster> Just out of curiosity
 * bac upped our tarmac to m1.medium
<benji> heh
<bac> i think we need to parallelize our lpsetup tests suite
 * bac ducks
<benji> ooh!  I can see London again!
<gary_poster> benji, ?
<benji> gary_poster: I can route to the London data center (and the goodies therein) again
<gary_poster> oh!  cool.  What with travel plans in the air--not to mention the ever-possible use of hallucinogenics ("I can see London!  There's a giant polka-dotted slug on top of the London Eye!  He's smiling at me!")--I did not immediately jump to the right interpretation.
<benji> lol
<benji> that or the next thing I was going to say was "I see France..."
<gary_poster> Heh, that too
<benji> gary_poster: the email about the product strategy summit says that "If you are attending UDS, you will receive a separate invite with further information."  should we book the "full" time now or wait on that email for booking PSS/UDS travel?
<benji> gary_poster: the email about the product strategy summit says that "If you are attending UDS, you will receive a separate invite with further information."  should we book the "full" time now or wait on that email for booking PSS/UDS travel?
<gary_poster> sorry, benji, I had started a reply and then was distracted.  you are on the spreadsheet, which is the important thing, I think
<benji> gary_poster: cool, so I'll be arriving by the stated time (6pm) on Tuesday the 23rd and will be leaving mid-day on Thursday, November 1.  Sound right?
<gary_poster> benji, yes cool.  I was going to get you the link to the spreadsheet; will try to remember to do so later
<benji> k
<bac> hey gary_poster, you have a second?  i'm looking at the cards and am a bit flummoxed trying to pick one.
<gary_poster> sure bac
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> bac you want a yellowsquad call?
<bac> yep
<bac> pots?
<bac> gary_poster: cell?
<gary_poster> ok :-)
<BradCrittenden> hi gary_poster, here's what i propose to send out in a bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170634/plain/
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> BradCrittenden, that sounds great.  Thank you!
<bac> so formal...
<gary_poster> :-)
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-28
<bac> hello frankban
<frankban> hi bac
<bac> frankban: did you see we copied the lpsetup and shelltoolbox ppas to ~launchpad?
<bac> we need to decide whether to update the build recipes or just manually copy them over when we're satisfied.
<frankban> bac: ack. Maybe we should create the recipes in Launchpad and configure them to build daily, AFAIK we will no longer work on lpsetup.
<bac> frankban: probably wise
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban call now-ish
<bac> gary_poster: please invite
<gary_poster> bac, done
<gary_poster> https://canonical.leankitkanban.com/Boards/View/102529849
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/LaunchpadJujuCharmForDevs
<gary_poster> bac are you coming back?
<bac> gary_poster: it won't let me.  invite again?
<bac> gary_poster: in other good news, claro has decided we are good internet citizens and have agreed to let us buy a faster package.  should be active within 24 hours.
<gary_poster> bac, great!
<bac> gary_poster: what is the current projected parallel test run time on the new hardware?
<gary_poster> bac, really strongly hopefully less than an hour.
<gary_poster> ideally 35 minutes
<gary_poster> but who knows till it happens
<frankban> gary_poster: the final registration is for Product Strategy Summit - 24-26 October, right?
<benji> frankban: is there anything I can do to help on the lpsetup recipe?
<frankban> benji: yes, I removed the packages already copied in the launchpad ppa, but the upload still fails: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113841748/upload_4072043_log.txt
<gary_poster> frankban, that was the last one on my list, I think
 * benji looks.
<benji> frankban: hmm, have you tried artificially bumping the version?
<frankban> benji: maybe we have to wait a bit before attempting to re build the package after deletion. Otherwise, an easy workaround could be committing an empty change in trunk.
<benji> frankban: yep, if you have the revision in the version string, then an empty revision might do it
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, and for accomodation -checkout, should I have to put November 1st? I already specified that in the eventbrite form, so, it's a bit confusing
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, I think we are entering the same information over and over and over.  Don't stop. :-)  Who knows where they will actually be looking.
<frankban> benji: yes we have. I will commit an empty changeset in trunk.
<gary_poster> Our car won't start
<gary_poster> I need to go out and get some metric wrenches
<gary_poster> and a wire brush
<frankban> gary_poster: :-) thanks
<gary_poster> to see if it is just corrosion on the battery
<gary_poster> so I'm taking my lunch now and might be kinda long
<gary_poster> hopefully back in 1.5 hours max
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> welcome :-)
<frankban> benji: building
 * benji crosses his fingers.
<bac> first cut of wiki page with holes:  https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/ParallelTestingTroubleshooting
<frankban> benji: done
<benji> cool
 * benji lunches.
 * benji looks for a next task on the board.
<bac> benji: you want to 'collaborate' by adding your experience to that wiki ^^^ page?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> gary, benji:  the phone guy is here to do surgery on our wiring.  i may be disconnected for a bit.
<gary_poster> ack bac.  good luck
<benji> k
<bac> yes, thanks
<bac> gary_poster: can we talk here about our next bit of work?  do we need to reconvene under the canonical server?
<gary_poster> bac, hm.  Maybe the canonical server is appropriate.  This is logged publicly, IIRC
<bac> indeed
<bac> logged and googleable
<gary_poster> I will ask Kapil if there is already a reasonable place...
<bac> gary_poster: i was just reminded next monday is labor day.  i plan to take it off and have just entered into canonicaladmin
<gary_poster> bac, ah! thanks for the reminder.  not sure what I will do yet
<bac> benji: thanks for the addition
<bac> gary_poster: there is a question for you in https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/ParallelTestingTroubleshooting
<gary_poster> I think I saw in bac :-)
<gary_poster> it
<bac> regarding which subunit-filter to use
<gary_poster> oh, no, the page has progressed since I saw it last
<gary_poster> bac, PYTHONPATH is no longer necessary.  PPA alone is sufficient
<bac> gary_poster: that's what i figured
<bac> gary_poster: did you get the car fixed?
<bac> you should describe the symptoms and let benji and me do a differential diagnosis (he said merging "House" with "Car Talk")
<benji> heh
<benji> I've though about doing a Car Talk like show where people call in with bugs in their software.
<benji> The potential audience and the potential callers would probably limit its success somewhat.
<bac> "Caller did you check to see if you changed any global state?"
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-29
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban call in 1
<bac> ok
<teknico> hi everyone :-)
<gary_poster> https://canonical.leankitkanban.com/Boards/View/14028610
<gary_poster> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/folder/d/0BwDPGKe0SiMbdDRldzBTYzJMcTQ/edit?docId=1HaHHAz_KhzsiuaOKAVp0LIa_BGEAHAurXHCmVwAWnOw
<benji> gary_poster: I watched this Rich Hickey video about his database project last night, it looks really nice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cym4TZwTCNU
<gary_poster> cool benji.  I want to watch his "values" video too
<benji> I started it, but didn't have time.
<benji> gary_poster: I emailed you the interview doc.
<gary_poster> ty
 * gary_poster has to do more car things
<frankban> bac or benji: IIRC, buildbot/precise and buildbot/lucid are quite different and not interchangeable, right?
<benji> frankban: they are different plus we actually use a hacked version of /lucid
<frankban> benji: and we are taking the patched version from launchpad/ppa?
<benji> frankban: I don't recall the details, but that sounds right.
<frankban> benji: thanks
<frankban> benji: did you intend http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad/lpbuildbot/public? I think we use the normal buildbot/lucid adding configuration from that branch.
<benji> frankban: right; maybe my memory is out of date, but I was thinking that we still used a hacked buildbot (it has code added to handle the subunit streams as well as interface with PQM)
<frankban> benji: could you please follow up with jjo in #launchpad-ops after my EOD (~ minutes)? AFAICT, he is setting up the parallel testing machines following https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/ParallelTestingSetupForDataCentre
<frankban> s/~ minutes/~30 minutes
<benji> frankban: sure.  What is the summary of the situation?
<frankban> he is actually building buildbot/lucid, shelltoolbox and lpsetup (they do not use ppas in their hosts), that's all I know
<benji> ok
<benji> in that case I will grab a quick lunch in order to be back at 17:00 UTC
<frankban> however, Gary could be back before jjo
<frankban> ok benji, have a nice evening
<benji> talk to you later
<gary_poster> I'm here benji, fwiw.  I may be called away again by the car shop though, so keeping you in the loop would be wise
<gary_poster> bac, hey.  I reviewed and added some stuff to https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/ParallelTestingTroubleshooting#preview .  I'd appreciate your review of my changes for clarity.
<gary_poster> ...and completeness and so on.
<bac> gary_poster: thanks, will happily look at it
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster: did you save it?  i see "preview" in your url
<gary_poster> bac, confirmed
<bac> gary_poster: s/decreases/increases/ ... what was i thinking?
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: it looks good but i cannot parse this sentence:
<bac> Another possible cause is tricked in this bug.
<bac> are the kids saying 'tricked' now for a meaning i don't get?
<bac> oh, i see you didn't write that
<gary_poster> crazy kids
<gary_poster> you fixing, bac?
<bac> sure.
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> oh no, you did write it.  what were you trying to say?
<bac> listed?  mentioned?
<benji> I watched this YUI app framework video which was a pretty good intro (AFAICT): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCexiX_eUJA
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-30
<gmb> benji, gary_poster|away: We've got an interview with Dimiter at 13:00 UTC today; it looked like it hadn't appeared on your calendars for some reason, so I re-sent the invitations.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster|away: Jelmer will be joining us as a proxy for jam and for training as a benji-replacement.
<bac> hello frankban, teknico
<teknico> bac, hello
<gary_poster> sounds good gmb
<gary_poster> bac or anyone, can you confirm that it is possible for us to have private PPAs shared to groups?  I'm pretty sure we can, given commercial PPAs, but it would be nice to be, uh, more sure than that
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban teknico call in 2 in yellowsquad
<teknico> gary_poster, ack
<bac> gary_poster: by groups you mean launchpad teams?
<bac> if so, yes.
<gary_poster> yes bac
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<bac> sorry to be pedantic...
<gary_poster> :-) np
<benji> http://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/z31qy/hiring_software_engineers_and_technical_architect/
<benji> submitted to http://jobs.usethesource.com
<bac> gary_poster: some movement on charm-tools
<gary_poster> bac, on call, but what is it?  and, great! :-)
<bac> gary_poster: forwarded email.  mark + juan agreed to add python-shelltoolbox to juju ppa which should allow acceptance of python additions to charm-tools.  will still need them to package it, though.
<bac> i *think* that is movement in the right direction.
<gary_poster> bac, yes, cool.  Maybe it will actually land sometime this year :-)
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<gary_poster> yes bac thanks
<gary_poster> yellowsquad bac
#launchpad-yellow 2012-08-31
<gary_poster> benji I just annoucned the call in the canonical channel :-)
<benji> yeah, X crashed on me there
<bac> gary_poster: i'd like to move the wiki page to done-done.  it's as done as a wiki page ever is, right?
<bac> or do they go directly from done-done to obsolete?
<bac> frankban: here is the tarmac branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/lp-tarmac-configs/tarmac-puppet
<bac> note this branch has credentials in it, so it must be kept private
<bac> frankban: ping me when you'd like to hang out
<benji> gmb: this is apprently not a good place for WiFi; i'l be right back
<frankban> bac: ready when you are, yellow?
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, I will move card after I send email announcement, which I am working on when not on calls
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i'll put it back
<frankban> bac: hangout crash?
<gary_poster> benji, gmb, I'd like to dig in at the end just a bit more on the senior/not senior aspect of the position vs his experience
<gmb> gary_poster: I agree wholeheartedly.
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> +1
<frankban> bac: still there?
<bac> frankban: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/ISD/Docs/SSO/2ndFactorFAQs
<frankban> bac: https://login.ubuntu.com/device-list
<benji> bac: I am going to prepare and then join you.  Are you in the yellow hangout?
<bac> benji: in a bit.  i'm fighting a battle with two-factor auth trying to get onto staging so i can create test data for lp2kanban
<bac> but we are in the hangout
<benji> bac: k
<bac> hi benji, i am working on the kanban stuff again
<benji> bac: cool; in the yellow hangout?
<bac> benji:  en route
<benji> bac: I'm back
<bac> benji: i could just call you...
<benji> bac: I'll go do something else
<benji> we could... I'd hate for you to do a multi-hour long-distance call just for pairing though
<bac> no long distance
<bac> but, let me try skype over 4G
<bac> benji: i'll call you
<benji> ok
